
Homes going up, but only the rich can afford them - Tempest1981
https://www.mercurynews.com/2020/03/09/more-than-80-percent-of-new-homes-unaffordable-for-first-time-buyers-and-renters/
======
Tempest1981
Subheading: "With cost of building, only luxury housing makes fiscal sense,
builders say"

"To get anything built other than market-rate housing, which is running north
of $1 million in Silicon Valley, said Schoennauer, requires some kind of
subsidy."

